# FREE Series 2 Tivos San Diego area



## Phil Broughton (Sep 25, 2004)

I have one single and two dual tuner TiVos. The single was retired a few years ago; the DTs were retired just this past month. Each has worked perfectly.

If you are near northern San Diego County, these are free to a good home  come and get it (them). 

All cables and parts, the remotes, original box, etc. Excellent condition, all.


( I didn't have enough posts to get this into the sub-group area....)


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

do they have lifetime?


----------



## Phil Broughton (Sep 25, 2004)

replaytv said:


> do they have lifetime?


no; sorry

lots......?


----------

